# Medicare coding for 97033



## maggiedinaz@yahoo.com (Mar 28, 2013)

does anyone know what modifiers are required for 97033 when billing Medicare IL or if Medicare even covers this code? I could not locate anything in the LCD. The service is being performed by a DO not a physical therapist not sure if that matters.


----------

